# Entry level reel mower



## Jakeerdmann (May 4, 2021)

Looking to get into reel mowing. Any suggestions on new/used reel mowers for under 1000$?


----------



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

How low do you wanna go?
I have had California Trimmers. Great mowers, parts are available. I have even swapped motors on them. Front roller options. Easy height adjustment. Etc… well they used to be relatively cheap on Craigslist.
Now I purchased my toro Greensmaster 1600 for just under $1000
They are built to last and seriously make the California Trimmer feel like a kids toy. Just depends on what you want to do: 
sub 3/4" toro. Above 1" California Trimmer


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

If you don't like powered or electric. Buy some 2nd hand one's.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCUnIVX-ieM&t=167s


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think it all depends on what your desired HOC is going to be. I will warn you that once you start going REEL LOW you will want to keep going low. Short cut turf is just amazing and it's like having carpet outside


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

How much lawn are you maintaining and how low would you like to go?


----------



## Jakeerdmann (May 4, 2021)

The portion of the yard that I will be reel mowing is about 1000sqft. And for just starting to get into it I think my HOC will be around 1"-1 1/2"


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

sunjoe electric reel. Can be had for $175 with the battery if you google around.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Jakeerdmann said:


> Looking to get into reel mowing. Any suggestions on new/used reel mowers for under 1000$?


I would buy a used mower that's a great deal (Not super cheap with problems...But a really clean mower that has value). Then, you can get your money out of it if you decide to quit reel mowing or upgrade to something else.

Trucut, California Trimmer, McLane or a used greens mower. For $1k, you could get a really nice greens mower, but they top out around 1" unless you get a JD 220E which is around 1.5".


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Jakeerdmann said:


> The portion of the yard that I will be reel mowing is about 1000sqft. And for just starting to get into it I think my HOC will be around 1"-1 1/2"


I'd go with the Sun Joe electric reel (just don't hit any small rocks or twigs as it will place a bur in the reel).

Other option would be a manual push reel mower with a grass catcher.

You can get either of the above for less than $200 bucks.

No need to spend more than that if you're just getting started and wanting to feel it out.


----------



## Smurfe (Jun 23, 2021)

I mow around 5500 sq ft. with a Fiskars. I am quite pleased with the results. I am seriously thinking about a high-cut California Trimmer though for my St. Augustine grass.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Depends on what height of cut you are looking to cut. There is a huge difference between 4.0" and 0.4"


----------



## Smurfe (Jun 23, 2021)

I cut my St. Augustine around 2.5 inches


----------



## jochoada (May 26, 2021)

I love my SunJoe cordless reel. It can be modified to cut at the lowest setting without scalping if needed. The other advantage is the motor takes care of the reel so it's a bit easier to push. Very lightweight and easy to maneuver.

Good luck!


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

Jakeerdmann said:


> Looking to get into reel mowing. Any suggestions on new/used reel mowers for under 1000$?


Have you considered a manual one? It would allow you to see if reel mowing is for you without investing a lot of money into it. You could pick a manual reel mower up for anywhere from less than $100 to around $300 for a really nice Fiskars one.
Before we moved into our current house, I mowed the yard at our rental house with an American 14" manual reel mower and it worked great for the small yard that we had.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Jakeerdmann said:


> The portion of the yard that I will be reel mowing is about 1000sqft. And for just starting to get into it I think my HOC will be around 1"-1 1/2"


For 1000sq ft of ryegrass, I'd probably go with a new or barely used (for a good price of course!) manual reel. If you want to go further, then I'd look at powered options. Especially if you want to get under 1". BTW - Rye looks excellent at 1"-1.25" and is pretty easy to keep there. We used to keep our 1st cut around the fairways at 1".


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

FYI. The Scott's bed knife is nicer than the Sunjoe (more ridged and better steel.) BUT… the Scotts washboards bad at 7/8-1". The Scott's can be backlapped with a standard drill but the sunjoes reel axle diameter is bigger and takes a 5/8" or bigger drill chuck to grab it. This might be common knowledge on this forum, I haven't read many threads on manual mowers because it's just a backup.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

For 1000 sq/ft i'd put you at around half an hour for 4-5 passes with a manual reel. Its not bad. Hop on offerup or craigslist and find a manual push reel for $20-40. Backlap it with a kit similar to the one linked below and use it at 1.5" for a while. Get down to 1" and see if it gives you issues. The key with a manual mower is consistency, you WILL NOT be able to hack down 3" tall turf with one of these. You'll have a shit experience. You need to be able to get out there a few times a week and just knock the tops off to keep the height. If this is something you want to continue doing, hop back on and start looking at the gas or electric powered reels that can be had used for $200-600 or new $1000 +

https://www.amazon.com/American-Lawn-Mower-SK-1-Sharpening/dp/B00004R9UM/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=backlapping+kit&qid=1626281886&sr=8-3


----------



## jochoada (May 26, 2021)

@TheCutShop just keep the pawl in place and slip a socket over it. Then you can use a regular drill to 3/8 socket converter. 👍 YouTube has video showing this process.

Jason


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

jochoada said:


> @TheCutShop just keep the pawl in place and slip a socket over it. Then you can use a regular drill to 3/8 socket converter. 👍 YouTube has video showing this process.
> 
> Jason


Top tip thanks. No YouTube needed for that trick.


----------

